# MK2's Only Thread!



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

Not many of us so I decided to make a thread where we can share information and whore our cars and trunk set ups...

Specs are useful such as wheel widths, offsets, what struts your using (bagyard, airlift, mason tech, universal etc..)

Please specify if its not your car.



















Air= Fronts are aerosports over racelands . Rears are chapmans.
Wheels= 13x7 Revolution classics 3 piece magnesium centers offset 6
Tires= 175/55/13 Sumitumo htrs


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

Complete airlift setup with easystreet management. 
BBS RM 8,5x15 et7 and 9x15" et1 with 195/45-15. 
Its resting on the driveshafts and tie rods so i have to notch the frame soon.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

watching


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

here's a vid from awhile ago thought I would share..


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

MSpeed said:


>


 OMG that's hawt!!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

trunk still in process



















bagyard bomers, ridetech e3...

tire specs.... baby tires 195/45-14 on 14x8/9 et 18 th-lines


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

what a tease lets see some full car pics!!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

its far from done. i have been a lazy sack of crap for the last year and a half and having a baby in the middle doesn't help. 

this was pre air ride... pre tear down....


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

ya I'm kinda in the same boat but lately I've been getting down to buisness lol. But definitely clean get it done and take some pics!


----------



## EuroVR6 (Aug 3, 2000)

couple Colorado MK2's on air


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^oh boy.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

update of mine rolled the front bags all the way down on 13's and still not low enough time for some airlift


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

just got done with this a couple days ago i will have better shots of it soon


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

subscribed! :thumbup:


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

anyone have any wheel specs on that blue gti with the rallye front?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

His specs ate in his post you just got to read


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

need more mk2's!!!
Where is retro I know he has a sick one???


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Bagyard supremes,Accuair management.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Killin' it Mike.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

a few of the lads mk 2's 

both running airlift setups


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

plush-automotive said:


>


more of this please:thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

stretcharms337 said:


> just got done with this a couple days ago i will have better shots of it soon


I know this guy haha


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## alien developments (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

mine...
15x8.5
16x9.5 
195/45 conti's
UV bags upfront chapman rears.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

^ have always loved that car!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

booyacah said:


>


Perfect i love, love, love it ill buy it hahah great job man


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

can any of us get our lip on the ground. Seems like big bumpers and small still can't lay out lip...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

I was supposed to do that before h20 but im a serious slacker im still going to try tho. its pretty easy actually especially if your not on stupid boc like iam....my car bottomed out in the pictures of my car before the bags did im sitting on the front fenders a good but and my tierods...


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

ya my shocks are bottomed out so I need to go airlift then notch then i think I should at least be laying lip...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

one step closer to being up and running, will get clear coat tomorrow ...


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

I see bombers :laugh:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

gtigotbigturbo said:


> I see bombers :laugh:


 if i didn't post that pic it wouldn't be relevant to the thread...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

just a heads up if your running bagyard bombers and have a strut tower installed be very careful for bolt length. i am using an old autotech style bar and so with the car aired out the bag rubs on the front outer retaining nut. i cut the bolts shorter and tried with no washers and it still barely hits. gonna try some skinny nuts and see if i get enough clearance otherwise its nutserts and i have a feeling they may hang too low as well.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)




----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

let's keep this thread alive

little bit better picture


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Finally got my car to lay front bumper on Bag over coil. I will post pictures soon


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

Keepin the thread a live. Would also like to see the pictures too.:thumbup:


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


> Finally got my car to lay front bumper on Bag over coil. I will post pictures soon


 would love to see this I'm running raceland struts and i think the strut is bottomed out. What struts are you running


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Im running patec coils with the standard aerosport bags... tomorrow ill have a picture it was raining all day...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Just one to contribute to the thread.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

I forgot my damn CP so the pics dont look as good as id like but whatever.. You get the idea. 

The ground had no dips in it it so this is how the car sits on the road also, I just didnt shoot any on the street :screwy:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

Some pixs of stretcharms337 car I took.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

michaelmark5 said:


> I absolutely love this mk2 its perfect


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Shaved rear looks amazing!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Amazing thread ! 

A2lowvw beautiful coupe , how long did it take to get your bombers in if you dont mind my asking ?or anyone else on bombers


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

are you asking how long it took to receive them from an order?? or how long the install takes??? 

Install takes just as long as a standard strut, usually you can knock the front out in 45minutes... 


And thanks B.I.H I know shaved hatches are sort of 99era but I personally loved it i think it gives it such a clean look.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry for not being clear, to receive the order


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

C.Raynes said:


> I forgot my damn CP so the pics dont look as good as id like but whatever.. You get the idea.
> 
> The ground had no dips in it it so this is how the car sits on the road also, I just didnt shoot any on the street :screwy:


 I'm loving this, what wheels are those. :thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

15" Fittipaldi's 

15x8.5 15x9.5 (for now)


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

C.Raynes said:


> 15" Fittipaldi's
> 
> 15x8.5 15x9.5 (for now)


 :laugh: Those look spot on.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Thanks alot man, my favorite set of wheels so far.


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

C.Raynes said:


> Thanks alot man, my favorite set of wheels so far.


 I'm lookin for some 16s right now. The 15's i have wont clear my brakes and I need those for the motor i'm building.:thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

These didn't fit on my brakes either actually I'm running a 5mm spacer and cut a ton of my calipers. But what kind of 16's you looking to get?? Check out the 1552 16" snowflakes! the 15's look amazing so the 16's will be sure to impress


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

C.Raynes said:


> I forgot my damn CP so the pics dont look as good as id like but whatever.. You get the idea.
> 
> The ground had no dips in it it so this is how the car sits on the road also, I just didnt shoot any on the street :screwy:
> 
> ...


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)




----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

Gosh damn.!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Like that car alot, couple things i would change but its pretty awesome


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

old pics ,they have changed a lot since that , i changed the headlight ,tailight and trunk for more oldish stuff....


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Its an amazing car dont get me wrong. The only 2 things I would change are the grille and the eyelid. I think the grille takes away from the overall pure quality look of the car and the eyelid crowds the front especially with those nice big flares and the fender vent. 

Again thats just purely my opinion, your car blowssss mine out of the water so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

ur comment are welcome man , dont worry the chrome grill are a long time gone ... they now have a 2 round black badgeless grill with real stock lower metal trim!


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

The winter storage/under the knife stance


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

remuz2fly4u said:


> ur comment are welcome man , dont worry the chrome grill are a long time gone ... they now have a 2 round black badgeless grill with real stock lower metal trim!


awesome! just what it needed. =)


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

C.Raynes said:


> I forgot my damn CP so the pics dont look as good as id like but whatever.. You get the idea.
> 
> The ground had no dips in it it so this is how the car sits on the road also, I just didnt shoot any on the street :screwy:


Pssshh.....weak.

:laugh: J/K looks sick Casey :thumbup: one day i'll be that low


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

hahaha thanks man Yeah it took some serious trimming and the stupid passanger side refuses to go any lower looks like I better start to cut more stuff out haha


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

Not custom till ya cut it


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

haha its cut a good bit but I have something special in the works


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

awesome thread.. loved it....


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone think I could get these to work??


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

my screen is hella dark, but they look like they'd fit on the mk2 knuckle. what are they for?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

according to the owner a cadillac deville but they look like they would fit a mk2 I had him take some measurements and it checks out so I think I'm gunna get em unless someone has a reason not to...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

it looks like you'd be able to make them work with minimal modification.. They looks like they mount the same for the most part. If they're specifically for a cadillac, you'd think they'd be pretty beefy and can handle some weight, so i bet they ride pretty well.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Aren't those airbagit struts?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes they are airbagit.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

Haven't whored mine out in a while..


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

new one...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

stretcharms337 said:


> new one...


nice...ever gonna put a lip on that?


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> nice...ever gonna put a lip on that?


nope don't really like a lip on it


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

it looks so off without one. Have you tried just a standard 8valve lip? i think that would really set off. i guess if you dont like them though...


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

I like this thread...what happened?



















from my phone


----------



## EsotericRR (Nov 8, 2006)

Most of the time the air ride is more expensive than the MK2 it's going on.  That's probably why you don't see too many 2's on air. That being said, the ones you do see on air are usually nicer than your average MK2. 

I may be posting in here soon. 

Car looks good. Are your rain gutters missing?


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

EsotericRR said:


> Most of the time the air ride is more expensive than the MK2 it's going on.  That's probably why you don't see too many 2's on air. That being said, the ones you do see on air are usually nicer than your average MK2.
> 
> I may be posting in here soon.
> 
> Car looks good. Are your rain gutters missing?


 True, my mk2 is pretty nice so far, but a work in progress. I have the rain gutters, but they are bent pretty bad by PO when he took them off to paint the hood. Gettin a respray later on this year, so planning on having that area shaved.

sent from my thunderbolt


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

qcbtbx said:


> I like this thread...what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! My old wheels!


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

Airlifts on 165/45/15. Anyone???


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

johnbmxinvasion said:


> Airlifts on 165/45/15. Anyone???


You asking who is running that our if you should do it? What size wheel?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## vildur (May 31, 2011)

I have 165/50 15" tires on 7x15" centra wheels


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

Aired out on 15x7 running that size tire. 

This is me static I just moved from nc to the poconos pa and don't wanna raise it!!!!

So curious to see how that wheel tire looks aired out.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsotericRR (Nov 8, 2006)

15x7/7.5


----------

